# Hilfe, meine Page lässt sich nicht in Front Page bearbeiten



## Nordstern (22. Februar 2004)

Einige seiten lassen sich in Front Page nicht bearbeiten. Dabei ist der html code vorhanden, und unter vorschau dargestellt. aber unter "normal" ist nichts zu erkennen? (leere seite) was ist passiert? sie wahr komplett und ohne fehler?


----------



## Xaicon (23. Februar 2004)

So ist die Fehlerbeschreibung etwas mager, aber wenn Du die Seiten postes, kann man Dir vieleicht weiterhelfen.


----------

